# PhotoBucket now charges $399 for third-party hosted images



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

*Say what??????? Kidding, right? NOPE*

If you have visited a website recently that displays images hosted on Photobucket, or are embedding images hosted on Photobucket on your own, you may have had a rather rude awakening one day as Photobucket decided to block these images from being displayed on third-party sites.

All Photobucket images hosted on third-party sites, at least from what we can tell, are replaced by a dummy image. It reads: Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting. For important info, please go to www.photobucket.com/P500.

*Tip*: We have published a Photobucket alternatives guide for users of the service who are looking for an alternative.

According to some users that we spoke with who are affected by this, this happened without prior notice or any form of warning on Photobucket's part.

PhotoBucket now charges $399 for third-party hosted images - gHacks Tech News


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

I have hundreds of images. I would not pay $5 for hosting them, much less $400.


Need some alternative sites to use. This sucks.  If you can't see it......my sig show dummy images. (no smart remarks!! lol)


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Test


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Test


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

oopsie double post.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

ummm everything is double. Maybe that is why it happens to people here.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Well, that was single.....


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Enjoying me talking to myself???


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Okay I am using  imgur   Imgur


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 13, 2017)

You could try .. Deviant Art, I used to use them.. By now you probably have to join..


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

imur seems really good...so far. Gosh I despise the thought of moving all my images...barf


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 13, 2017)

You don't have to sign up...

Postimage.org — free image hosting / image upload


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Okay I am using  imgur   Imgur




You'll be much better off with Imgur.  Photobucket is a flaming POC.  I stopped using it for free.  Come to think of it, my computer has 21 TB storage space-----  maybe I should start hosting photos?!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> *Say what??????? Kidding, right? NOPE*
> 
> If you have visited a website recently that displays images hosted on Photobucket, or are embedding images hosted on Photobucket on your own, you may have had a rather rude awakening one day as Photobucket decided to block these images from being displayed on third-party sites.
> 
> ...


That's what ya get for using Photosuckit...........  Never used it, never needed to.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > *Say what??????? Kidding, right? NOPE*
> ...




Hey now.

I have had it many mucho years. 

What do you use?


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> You don't have to sign up...
> 
> Postimage.org — free image hosting / image upload




I will check this one out too. Thank you.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to sign up...
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

xotoxi


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> I have hundreds of images. I would not pay $5 for hosting them, much less $400.
> 
> 
> Need some alternative sites to use. This sucks.  If you can't see it......my sig show dummy images. (no smart remarks!! lol)



IMGUR and TUMBLR.

Photobucket has been off the deep end for a couple years now. About the time they were hacked and users were getting viruses.

They just got themselves relegated to the dustbin of the internet for being greedy.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 13, 2017)

I hate to tell you Kat but I still see the stuff in your sig.

And I use photobucket and my images are still showing... it must be a cap of usage?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Boxes, desk drawers............


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I hate to tell you Kat but I still see the stuff in your sig.
> 
> And I use photobucket and my images are still showing... it must be a cap of usage?




I put them back in with that other program. I can get to my images....they show..in PB, but after they are linked out was when they all of a sudden went bad.
I am good now......unless I have to move those off PB. I need someone to do it for me. I think you could?


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Smarty!


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I have hundreds of images. I would not pay $5 for hosting them, much less $400.
> ...




What idiot would pay $399? (per year) No one, so why do such n insulting thing?


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to tell you Kat but I still see the stuff in your sig.
> ...




My avatar is from Photobucket.  Here is a picture of my cat, does it show up?


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It shows just fine.


Let me try one...


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Mine does not show. At least to me.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Nope your's doesn't show, I'm guess it has to do with data usage on their board and the number of photos you have redirected to other sites or something.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




hmm well maybe, but it says I have used 16% and that is it. And I don't really post images anywhere else much right now.

It's okay. I can use the other programs.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm in the same boat, Kat. 
Just got a 2nd email saying some of the features will be disabled because they noticed I was using PB for 3rd party hosting.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

What's weird is....haven't we ALWAYS used PB for 3rd party hosting? Doesn't everyone that uses it use it for 3rd party hosting?

I had no warning that I saw....it just all of a sudden happened. grr


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> What's weird is....haven't we ALWAYS used PB for 3rd party hosting? Doesn't everyone that uses it use it for 3rd party hosting?
> 
> I had no warning that I saw....it just all of a sudden happened. grr


I've been doing it for the past few years. 
Just started noticing a problem with sharing pics here ~a month ago. I think I even started a thread asking if something changed with this site.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm not having a problem with it...I don't think....it's working here...


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'm not having a problem with it...I don't think....it's working here...





Quit showing off!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > What's weird is....haven't we ALWAYS used PB for 3rd party hosting? Doesn't everyone that uses it use it for 3rd party hosting?
> ...




Wonder why they have done this??


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'm not having a problem with it...I don't think....it's working here...


I love walking through the woods in the fall.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not having a problem with it...I don't think....it's working here...
> ...




I do also, that one was taken at Coopers Rocks


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Let me know which site you decide to go with.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't understand it Kat - why it's working for me not you.  I posted direct link into the image icon.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Is that near the lake?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



No, it's the lower picnic loop...near the end of the road.  

Here is another view of it in the winter:





The reservoir is nice also:







All the images are working so far....and I'm not paying them a cent.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




I guess I will use one or both of the ones listed in this thread. They worked great. 









This is from Post Image


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Me either. And I use a lot. I guess they thought they were going to hit me up for $$ Not gonna happen.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


They're trying to hit me up for the same amount, $399/yr.. That's not going to happen.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's what Photobucket says about it:  What is 3rd party hosting?

It says if you use the <IMG> tag...but I didn't...I used the direct link option...could that make a difference?


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

No. I used it as I always have. I have never had that message before. According to the article I posted in the OP, it's something PB is doing.



Imgur  Is good too.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Whelp.... I'm going to check out a few other threads and hopefully have a little fun. 
I'll try to behave myself. I promise.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Here's what Photobucket says about it:  What is 3rd party hosting?
> 
> It says if you use the <IMG> tag...but I didn't...I used the direct link option...could that make a difference?


Hmmm.....

I'll have to check on that.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

hmmm this article is talking about PB Plus accounts and what they charge. 


Photobucket now charging for 3rd party hosting.


Taking another look at my account...


----------



## hjmick (Jul 13, 2017)

From my Photobucket free account.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  Now that is just gross stuff...*shudder*


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2017)

Please review the latest changes at Photobucket. - Photobucket


----------



## Care4all (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


google PICASA 3


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to tell you Kat but I still see the stuff in your sig.
> ...



I use tinypic you can make an account there and store them.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Hey... are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2017)

What happened to zip files?


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 13, 2017)

Kat said:


> *Say what??????? Kidding, right? NOPE*
> 
> If you have visited a website recently that displays images hosted on Photobucket, or are embedding images hosted on Photobucket on your own, you may have had a rather rude awakening one day as Photobucket decided to block these images from being displayed on third-party sites.
> 
> ...


Expensive !!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I use Picasa but haven't in quite a while considering it was the only reason I used to post my own picts on the forum.  Last I read Google was retiring Picasa.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 13, 2017)

I use postimage

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 13, 2017)

NM

-Geaux


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 13, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> NM
> 
> -Geaux


Why? It isn't worth looking into?


----------



## malnila (Jul 15, 2017)

If we have to move pix out of PB, how would one go about doing that besides moving to our own pc then into another program?


----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2017)

malnila said:


> If we have to move pix out of PB, how would one go about doing that besides moving to our own pc then into another program?




I am not sure there is another way. I wish I could at least move a whole folder.

May do a search ad see what I can find out.


----------



## malnila (Jul 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> > If we have to move pix out of PB, how would one go about doing that besides moving to our own pc then into another program?
> ...



Let me know what you find out. I was just realizing that I really don't use PB very much anymore; just occasionally. So I may just move the few I can think of I would want to "keep." Thanks.


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2017)

malnila said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > malnila said:
> ...




Same here but I have loads of them in there. Since 2005, including my mom and dad, which I don't want to lose.

Oh btw...you don't lose them. They will actually stay in PB, you just can't use them.

How sucky is that?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> *Say what??????? Kidding, right? NOPE*
> 
> If you have visited a website recently that displays images hosted on Photobucket, or are embedding images hosted on Photobucket on your own, you may have had a rather rude awakening one day as Photobucket decided to block these images from being displayed on third-party sites.
> 
> ...



Suicide.....


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > *Say what??????? Kidding, right? NOPE*
> ...




No need for you to do that!


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 20, 2017)

Can they do that?


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2017)

I guess so. Doesn't mean anyone has to pay. I sure won't.


----------

